
Motion induced spatial conflict (2005) [paper in comments] - bwasti
https://codepen.io/anon/pen/GvowOd
======
bwasti
All green bars are fixed relative to each other, contradicting perceptual
movement.

Motion induced spatial conflict following binocular integration - Derek H.
Arnold, Alan Johnston (2005)

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0042698905...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0042698905002610)

